# lettuce bath



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Silly Ada, by these pics she looks like she fell down but she is just trying to roll around on a piece of wet lettuce.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah yes, the classic veggie bath, I see Ada is really enjoying it!  
Maybe it's just a coincidence, but my female budgies are also more prone to bathe in veggies. At least they do so much more than the males.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww that is so cute! She looks like a little clam and her right wing looks like the clamshell.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Those pictures are as sweet as can be! *


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Haha, that's so cute!!  You've done well to get photos of her that aren't all blurry - my lot constantly move around when they have a vegie bath and it doesn't make for good photography!


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Too cute! Great photos. Right now my Kalani looks like he is cuddling up with his wet lettuce, rather than actually bathing in it.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

gorgeous  You really captured the moment. She's adorable!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Great pictures. She looks pretty happy.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

wonderful piccies!  that veggie bath does my Nick also!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for looking, she is the only one of my nine that will actually take a bath in water and fluff around in it, all the others just look a it or hop in and right back out.


----------

